# Rare snake rediscovered



## toxinologist (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all,

The Papuan blacksnake (_Pseudechis papuanus_) was last recorded in PNG's heavily populated Central Province in 1992, and prior to that there had only been a handful of confirmed specimens since the early 1970's. During the last decade the only specimens in PNG have all come from the South-Fly and Balimo Districts of Western Province in areas where there are presently no cane toads.

Until last week, extensive fieldwork by a number of herpetologists including Mark O'Shea and myself had failed to turn up any evidence that the species had survived the cane toad invasion and recent deforestation in Central Province as the the human population had grown. It makes me really happy therefore to report finding a 1.5 metre male specimen freshly DOR on the Magi Highway approximately 48 km ESE of Port Moresby near the village of Sabuia. 















The snake was found in an area of ideal habitat - lowland rainforest bordered by grassland with a large area of grassland/marshland on the opposite side of the road.










The specimen was dissected before being lodged with the National Museum, and contrary to the reputation of this species as an exclusive amphibian-eater, the stomach contained the remains of a recently eaten rodent. We hope to ID the species from hair and bones recovered from the stomach, and will also ID the nematodes present in the gut. This finding suggests that perhaps some populations or individuals of this species might possibly either prefer mammals, or have learned to eat them in preference to amphibians, and in so doing have survived the spread of the cane toad in this part of PNG.

Given that no evidence of either live or dead specimens of _Pseudechis papuanus_ had turned up in either Central or Gulf Provinces for over 13 years this is a very important find and gives some confidence that the species is not quite extinct in south-eastern PNG after all! 

Efforts will now be made to locate and capture live specimens from this area. Local villagers were able to correctly describe this species and distinguished it as being different from the Papuan taipans found in their area. Jonathon Howard from Sydney (who frequents this forum) was up in PNG and out on the roads with me last week doing antivenom deliveries to health centres when this snake was found - half the credit goes to Jonny!

Cheers


David


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2006)

good stuff, must have been great to get that result.


----------



## toxinologist (Jan 22, 2006)

You betcha mate!!!


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 22, 2006)

That's excellent news! I hope you find a live one.
Well done David and Jonny.

Cheers Neil


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 22, 2006)

Excellent mate, just excellent


----------



## zen (Jan 22, 2006)

*Bravo !*

Well done David and Jonny. Excellent find for science & the species.
That's great news.  

It's unfortunate for this specimen, but sometimes it's the road-kill that lets us know what's around. 
Certainly true in this case.

Nice head shot. Very clear. 8) 

:idea: I assume that the PNG Cane Toad invasion was from an introduction from Australia. :roll: 

Geeze, our ancestors made some really stupid decisions in the past. :? 
The Cane Toad really takes the cake though :!: 


Anyway, I hope you find some live specimens soon. 

Keep up the good work you guys are doing.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 22, 2006)

A simular thing happened on the sunshine coast with redbellies, many years ago they were very common, then the toads seemed to of almost wiped them out, for 10-20 years they were as rare as hens teeth, the last 10 years thou they have been comming back in largerer numbers every year, infact in places like Perigian they are now very common. Lets hope the same will happen here.
Good work Dave.


----------



## zen (Jan 22, 2006)

That's interesting Rob. Same genus, same problem!
Maybe _Psuedechis_ are intelligent enough to adapt, or is it natural selection. 
i.e - dietary preference passed on through the genes. :idea: 
Interesting stuff :?: 

Anyway, it's good that they're recovering in those areas.
I hope other pops bounce back as well.


----------



## Retic (Jan 22, 2006)

I have found Red bellied blacksnakes in my backyard and found a freshly shed skin only last week that I suspect was a RBB. It seems as though certain animals are either becoming immune to their poison, have learnt to leave them alone or a combination of the two.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 22, 2006)

Good stuff David!



Hix


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 22, 2006)

Congrats  I suppose this was a rare case of a "dead snake being a good snake"? :wink: 
Seriously though, if the snake had of been alive and healthy, would it be common practice to examine the stomach contents? I suppose the decision would be a tough one as the info gained from cutting it open would be invaluable.


----------



## junglemad (Jan 22, 2006)

Well done Tox.


----------



## zulu (Jan 22, 2006)

*re Rare*

Good job David,yeh ive noticed red bellys being common at hervey bay even in the botanical gardens yeh they have a resurgance like trueblue was saying,this is good news hey!!


----------



## Jonny (Jan 23, 2006)

Last week was an awesome experience and that find was definately the highlight! 8) 

Anyone wanting a herp adventure I highly recommend going to PNG. The amazing work that David does not only benifits the herpetological world but also helps the PNG people. I would publicly like to thank David for the guided tour :wink: 

cheers

Jonny


----------



## redline (Jan 23, 2006)

well done guys


----------



## Livewire (Feb 1, 2006)

Excellent news guys keep up the good work.


----------



## junglecarpetsnake (Feb 1, 2006)

Good stuff maybe ill see that on snake wranglers or 
Mark O'shea's show on foxtel.


----------

